# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Miracle Box تحديثات :  MIRACLE BOX 2.46 with Qualcomm Power 29th March 2017

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

_Legal Agreement for Download & Use of Miracle Box Software for Indian Users.  टीम और उसके उपयोगकर्ता के बीच क़ानूनी समझौता भारतीय महादीप के उपभोताओ के लिए 
भारतीय उपयोगकर्ताओं के लिए Miracle Box/Miracle Eagle Eye का केवल भारतीय संस्करण है
अंतरराष्ट्रीय संस्करण केवल अंतरराष्ट्रीय उपयोगकर्ताओ के लिए है| इसका भारतीय उपमहाद्वीप में उपयोग करना 
अवैध है|  
इस सॉफ्टवेर का विकास उस फ़ोन अथवा टेबलेट इत्यादि के उत्पादकता और कार्यप्रणाली में सुधर के लिए किया 
गया है, जिसका इस सॉफ्टवेर के उपयोगकर्ता के पास मालिकाना हक़ प्राप्त हो|
इस सॉफ्टवेर में कुछ ऐसी सुविधाएं दी गयी हैं, जो  दुनिया के कुछ या सभी देशों में अमान्य या अवैध घोषित 
है| कृपया इस सॉफ्टवेर का उपयोग करने से पहले अपने स्थानीय कानून को जाँच लें या अपने स्थानीय क़ानूनी 
सलाहकार से संपर्क करें|  
हम इस सॉफ्टवेर के ऐसे किसी भी अवैध या क़ानूनी रूप से अमान्य उपयोग की निंदा करते हैं|
इस सॉफ्टवेर का किसी भी अवैध कार्य या अवैध रूप से प्रयोग करने अथवा प्रयोग करते हुए पकडे जाने पर, 
केवल और केवल इसका उपयोगकर्ता ज़िम्मेदार होगा| उपयोगकर्ता के किसी भी अवैध कार्य के लिए अथवा इस 
सॉफ्टवेर के किसी भी प्रकार के अवैध इस्तेमाल के लिए इस सॉफ्टवेर के बनाने वाले या इसको बिक्री करने वाले 
को इसका ज़िम्मेदार नहीं माना जा सकता है|  इस सॉफ्टवेर के किसी भी प्रकार के अवैध इस्तेमाल के लिए, या इस सॉफ्टवेर के उपयोग के द्वारा हुए किसी भी 
नुकसान के लिए केवल और केवल इसका उपयोगकर्ता ज़िम्मेदार होगा और स्थानीय कानून के मुताबिक उसके 
खिलाफ करवाई की जाएगी| 
इस सॉफ्टवेर के किसी भी तरह के अवैध या अमान्य उपयोग के लिए केवल और केवल इसका उपयोगकर्ता 
ज़िम्मेदार होगा, और इसके लिए इस सॉफ्टवेर का बनानेवाला, इसको बेचने वाला या इसका टेक्निकल सपोर्ट 
देने वाला किसी भी रूप में ज़िम्मेदार नहीं होगा|  ESN (इलेक्ट्रॉनिक सीरियल नंबर), MEID (मोबाइल उपकरण पहचानकर्ता) और IMEI
(अंतरराष्ट्रीय मोबाइल उपकरण पहचान)  को बदलना पूर्ण रूप से अवैध है और हम किसी भी रूप में इसका समर्थन 
नहीं करते हुए, इसकी कड़ी आलोचना करते हैं|  अगर आप हमारे क़ानूनी समझौते से सहमत नहीं हैं तो आप इस सॉफ्टवेर का प्रयोग नहीं कर सकते| इस 
क़ानूनी समझौते से किसी भी प्रकार की असहमति पर आपको निर्देश दिया जाता है के आप इस सॉफ्टवेर और 
इसके सभी कॉपी को नष्ट कर दे  अगर आप इस क़ानूनी समझौते से सहमत हो तो इस सॉफ्टवेर की प्रतिलिप डाउनलोड करे अन्यथा ना करे|  Br [SV] Miracle Team_

----------


## mohamed73

_MIRACLE BOX 2.46 with Qualcomm Power 29th March 2017 (Text)  Miracle Box  Ver 2.46 with Qualcomm Power Released on 29th March 2017   -:Update Highlights:-  1.Qualcomm Add MSM 8210,MSM 8212,MSM 8610,
MSM 8612,MSM 8626,MSM 8909,MSM 8916,MSM 8926
MSM 8936,MSM 8937,MSM 8976,MSM 8992,MSM 8994,MSM 8996 support  2.Qualcomm Add,Lenovo,LYF,Vivo,Wiko,Xiaomi,Xiaomi,Archos support. 3.Qualcomm Add Read EFS/QCN Support. 4.Qualcomm Add write Read EFS/QCN,Wipe EFS Support. 5.Qualcomm Add Read Codes/Direct Unlock Support. 6.Qualcomm Add Repair Security Support. 7.Qualcomm Add Factory Reset Support. 8.Qualcomm Add Remove Account Locks Support. 9.Qualcomm Add Lock/Unlock Bootloader Support. 10.Software fix some bugs & improved Performace.   For New Updates & New Solution Fallow us at الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
Br [SV] Miracle Team_

----------


## mohamed73

_LG Nexus 5 D820 16GB Bootloader Unlock Done BY MIRACLE BOX + KEY  LG Nexus 5 D820 16GB Bootloader Unlock Done BY MIRACLE BOX + KEY .         POWERED BY GSM KING MAKER_

----------


## mohamed73

_LYF Flame 7 LS-4006 SPD-9830 FRP Lock Removed Done BY MIRACLE BOX + KEY  LYF Flame 7 LS-4006 SPD-9830 FRP Lock Removed Done BY MIRACLE BOX + KEY .       POWERED BY GSM KING MAKER_

----------


## mohamed73

_SUPER UPDATE OF   
MIRACLE TEAM
IDRISH911_

----------


## mohamed73

_Moto E 2nd Generation XT1506 FRP Lock Removed Done BY MIRACLE BOX + KEY  Moto E 2nd Generation XT1506 FRP Lock Removed Done BY MIRACLE BOX + KEY .         POWERED BY GSM KING MAKER_

----------


## mohamed73

_Gionee M2 MT6582 Dead Recovered With Simple Flash By Miracle Box+Key  Gionee M2 MT6582 Dead Recovered With Simple Flash By Miracle Box+Key _

----------


## mohamed73

_Micromax Bolt D320 Auto-App Download Problem Solve With Flash Done By Miracle Box+Key  Micromax Bolt D320 Auto-App Download Problem Solve With Flash Done By Miracle Box+Key _

----------


## mohamed73

_SYMPHONY V40 Auto Wi-Fi On Solved With Flash Done By Miracle Box+Key _

----------


## mohamed73

_TiNMO F18 Dead Recover Fash Done By Miracle Box+Key _

----------


## mohamed73

_By Two B301 Phone Lock With Format Done Without Dead Risk By Miracle Box+Key _

----------


## mohamed73

_CELKON_C23 Read Firmware Done By Miracle Box+Key _

----------


## mohamed73

_Nokia 130 RM-1035 Phone Lock With Format Done By Miracle Box+Key _

----------


## mohamed73

_Lava_iris_X8q Hang On Logo Format Done By Miracle Box+Key _

----------


## mohamed73

_SYMPHONY E10 SC7715 NAND Pattern Lock Read Done Without Data Loss By Miracle Box+Key _

----------


## mohamed73

_Winmax WX18 Dead Recover Fash Done By Miracle Box+Key _

----------


## mohamed73

_Lenovo_A316i Hang On Logo Solved With Format Done By Miracle Box+Key _

----------


## mohamed73

_PANASONIC ELUGA I2 MSM8916 FRP REMOVE BY MIRACLE_

----------


## mohamed73

_SYMPHONY W69 Unknown Baseband Done By Miracle Box+Key _

----------


## mohamed73

_MOTOROLA XT1706 MOTO E3 MT6735 FRP REMOVE BY MIRACLE_

----------


## mohamed73

*INTEX AQUA STRONG 5.1PLUSE FRP REMOVE BY MIRACLE * READ INFO AFTER FRP

----------


## mohamed73

_INTEX AQUA STAR 4G FRP REMOVE DONE BY MIRACLE_

----------


## mohamed73

_bro...oppo pattern & finger print unlock already supported...check in the adb section  _

----------

